# MetaData



## Tarzan (3. Sep 2004)

Hallo, wie kann ich rausfinden ob eine Spalte in Datenbanktabelle ein primary key hat ?


Danke im Voraus


----------



## Heiko (3. Sep 2004)

Schau mal in der Api nach:

Sql Package und dort beim DataBasemetaData die methode getPrimaryKeys

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.3/docs/api/


----------



## thE_29 (3. Sep 2004)

ResultSetMetadata.getColumnType(x)

schätz ich mal


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (3. Sep 2004)

Verschoben: JDBC


----------

